# USM closed cast on



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Help!! I'm trying to do a baby blanket that requires a closed cast on. 

The only closed cast on I know is the e-wrap, and I absolutely cannot get it to work. I have tried the e-wrap over and over with no success.

I watched videos, practiced etc. Just isn't working.

Is there another closed cast on that I can try? What about the crochet cast on. Is it easier?

Can I just start knitting and use the backstitch bindoff before taking my weighted hem off? 

I'm very frustrated and open to suggestions...Please!


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Yes you can do the crochet cast on as that is also a closed cast on as is the knitted or double e-wrap cast on. Now are you using the black hem for this? I found that when using the black hem to start out with WY for a good 6 rows or more, then a row of ravel cord (crochet cotton, any nylon thread that is not too thick or thin or even fishing line). Then push the needles out to HP and the work behind the open latches, I believe that is how they show it in their video. Then do the closed cast on of your choice.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you! I about to give this a try right now!


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hobbyknitter ~ I just did a practice piece and it worked great!!!

So excited 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Debhsmomof4 said:


> Help!! I'm trying to do a baby blanket that requires a closed cast on.
> 
> The only closed cast on I know is the e-wrap, and I absolutely cannot get it to work. I have tried the e-wrap over and over with no success.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/user/dianaknits#p/u/136/RvPi16ZLc6o
Here is link to a diana Sullivan video on the ewrap. She also does a mitten on the USM that she shows the double e wrap. I have been making those mittens like crazy as I love the pattern even tho I do not have that machine. I use my 9mm bulky. I have had to play with tensions and such to get the right size and feel as the USM is an 8mm machine. I have subscribed to her videos and use them a lot.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

A lady who I taught phoned me up and said the exact same as you, " I can't e-wrap". I called round her house to see what she was doing wrong, which was nothing, she was doing everything right. The problem was that she had the tension on the mast of the machine far too loose. A few clicks on the tension mast and she was ok.
I dont know what machine you have, but there is an automatic way of doing a closed edge. It will work on Brother and knitmasters. It's not the neatest of edges, but if you are putting a decorative edge on the finished article it's ok.
Put the carriage on the right of the needle bed.
Bring all needles to working position. 
With the 1/1 pusher put every other needle into the hold position. 
Put the weaving brushes in down/on position.
Thread the yarn into the sinker plate and hold the loose end with your left hand.
Pull the loose end of yarn and lie it across the needles in the hold position, [the machine should not be on hold]
Move the carriage slowly to the left.
Do 2 or 3 more rows with the weaving brushes down then put them off and continue with your main knitting.
As I have said, not the best way of doing a closed edge cast on, but quick and easy.
Sue.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I do a crochet cast-on on almost everything I do (afghans, scarves, sweaters for rib, etc.). When I finish with the afghan or scarf, I leave a long tail and scrap off with waste yarn. I then use the long tail and a crochet hook or the latch tool to slip stitch across and finish off. This way the bind off looks like the cast-on.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Did you hang the comb and weights after you did the e-wrap, before you knitted the first row? The crocheted cast on is similar but again, you have to hang the weights before you knit. The wase yarn cast on would work too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I ONLY the crochet cast-on. It looks good and so much resembles cast-on on hand knits.


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the video - it was helpful. Apparently, my problem was that I was following the directions in my USM book. It shows doing the e-wrap and then hanging the black weighted hem as usual. It just wasn't working.

I will try Diana's way in the video and have already tried hobbyknitter's recommendation of using waste yarn. It worked very well.

Thanks for the help. I knew all of you experienced knitters would know what to do. Thanks again!


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Susieknitter, I just have a USM or Bond - as basic as you can get, so I don't have all the fancy stuff (which is probably a good thing ;-) ), but thanks for your help.

I will definitely try the crochet cast-on since you guys like it so much. I figure I need to know various ways to cast on anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi. I have an USM also and so far I have only used the closed e wrap put on before the black hem. I don't have any problems, but must be careful not to wrap on too tightly. 
I think I will try the crochet cast on after reading everyone's posts. Thanks!


----------



## bonnieboo_13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi! Sometimes after I ewrap the sts, I knit the first row manually. The Bond can be a little bit stubborn at times. Knit each stitch manually across the row. Then pull all needles to forward working position making sure that the latches are open & knit across with the carriage. It sure saves a lot of time from repairing dropped sts.
Bonnie


----------



## bonnieboo_13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh & make sure that you have lots of weights!


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was afraid I was wrapping too tightly. I bet that's my problem. But...since I tried it this way (waste yarn) with no problems, I think I will just keep using this method.

I also tried manually knitting the first row and didn't have any better luck. Oh well. I guess we each just have to go with whatever works since our tension and machines are all different.

Thanks!


----------



## Remavi3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Keep trying the e wrap, If I (A MAN )can do it so can you !
Make loop end of yarn,put it on first needle,then wrap each needle like an e, push to back of needle.


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> Yes you can do the crochet cast on as that is also a closed cast on as is the knitted or double e-wrap cast on. Now are you using the black hem for this? I found that when using the black hem to start out with WY for a good 6 rows or more, then a row of ravel cord (crochet cotton, any nylon thread that is not too thick or thin or even fishing line). Then push the needles out to HP and the work behind the open latches, I believe that is how they show it in their video. Then do the closed cast on of your choice.
> Godspeed Berda


Do you put the black hem on BEFORE you do the WY then? Thanks!


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I show what I tried to say. But yes you do lay the black hem on first with something in the hooks to hold the hem in place first, then work up the WY. Then you will want to knit 1 row of ravel cord (fishing line, crochet cotton or nylon thread), push the needles forward to HP and the material to behind the open latches. Next is doing the cast on of your choice, I do show the E-Wrap but you can do the Crochet Cast On, Double E-Wrap or the Figure 8 cast on as well.
I did also make my own cast on comb for the Bond and use that more than the black hem, if you need to see that, then click on my name on the left and you will see my web page, once there, click on tools and there are 2 different pages showing a couple different ones I made and sure you can find others as well.


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5-jl5BGJbI I show what I tried to say. But yes you do lay the black hem on first with something in the hooks to hold the hem in place first, then work up the WY. Then you will want to knit 1 row of ravel cord (fishing line, crochet cotton or nylon thread), push the needles forward to HP and the material to behind the open latches. Next is doing the cast on of your choice, I do show the E-Wrap but you can do the Crochet Cast On, Double E-Wrap or the Figure 8 cast on as well.
> I did also make my own cast on comb for the Bond and use that more than the black hem, if you need to see that, then click on my name on the left and you will see my web page, once there, click on tools and there are 2 different pages showing a couple different ones I made and sure you can find others as well.


I watched the video which was great and very helpful and think I'll try this tomorrow. Thanks!!


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

I also have a USM..did not like the black hem at all..then I started making and useing the rag hem..now I don't use any of those. I found out that you can use the claw weights and it works great..I can always see what I have done and can move the claw weights up about every 15 to 20 rows..never have to worry about my knitting getting long and being on the floor anymore..no more rolling it up..sure seems good and works great!!


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

cowgirljl said:


> I also have a USM..did not like the black hem at all..then I started making and useing the rag hem..now I don't use any of those. I found out that you can use the claw weights and it works great..I can always see what I have done and can move the claw weights up about every 15 to 20 rows..never have to worry about my knitting getting long and being on the floor anymore..no more rolling it up..sure seems good and works great!!


So the only reason to use the black hem, cast-on comb or rag hem is that they are just various ways of adding weight, is that right?


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats right, the hem is only for the weight..adjust the claw weights across as needed about every 5 to 6 in across..well worth the money!!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Debhsmomof4 said:


> Help!! I'm trying to do a baby blanket that requires a closed cast on.
> 
> The only closed cast on I know is the e-wrap, and I absolutely cannot get it to work. I have tried the e-wrap over and over with no success.
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

crossettman said:


> I do a crochet cast-on on almost everything I do (afghans, scarves, sweaters for rib, etc.). When I finish with the afghan or scarf, I leave a long tail and scrap off with waste yarn. I then use the long tail and a crochet hook or the latch tool to slip stitch across and finish off. This way the bind off looks like the cast-on.


I agree. This is the best way to finish off. If you don't crochet, pull one stitch into the other to finish.


----------

